# Can't see signature from old PF and others....



## wowzers1941

When I started a few years ago I put all my dream bags in my signature or wish list or whatever and since the redesign of PF it didn't transfer over and I can't see it or it's been deleted. Is this a known problem?

Also is there a way to see total views on all threads created by me?


----------



## Swanky

I haven’t heard of any issues but I don’t see a signature for you. 
Also haven’t ever seen a total views on threads… @Vlad


----------



## Vlad

wowzers1941 said:


> When I started a few years ago I put all my dream bags in my signature or wish list or whatever and since the redesign of PF it didn't transfer over and I can't see it or it's been deleted. Is this a known problem?
> 
> Also is there a way to see total views on all threads created by me?



So years ago we had a different interface for wishlists that didn't carry over once we changed platforms. You'll need to redo it, sorry!

As for the total views, I don't think there is a way.


----------



## wowzers1941

Vlad said:


> So years ago we had a different interface for wishlists that didn't carry over once we changed platforms. You'll need to redo it, sorry!
> 
> As for the total views, I don't think there is a way.



That sucks, I had a lot of great info on mine. Thanks Vlad!


----------

